# Are the Pinions coming?



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd prefer to have a Pinion unit that I can build a frame around, but I don't have the cash for their minimum order size.

That said, are the bikes coming? Looks like maybe?

Some people dislike URTs, but it's a step in the right direction.

Carbon Drive Systems Blog | Gates Corporation

The Pinion gearbox for those unfamiliar.


----------



## Timbo (Jan 8, 2004)

That looks pretty cool, but why make it a 29er? If you want to get gearbox bikes selling, make them light and make them "normal".


----------



## Verttii (Aug 20, 2009)

Alutech Fanes Enduro Pinion would be quite rad machine... There was a review of one in Pinkbike a while ago...










Also Nicolai makes some frames with pinion gearbox...


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Timbo said:


> That looks pretty cool, but why make it a 29er? If you want to get gearbox bikes selling, make them light and make them "normal".


29ers are still abnormal? This might offend, but where ya been man? 26ers and 29ers are the vanilla now - advertising a cool drivetrain on one vs the other is merely interchangeable in my opinion.


----------



## Timbo (Jan 8, 2004)

Yep, I reckon so; I don't know anyone who rides one. I'm not saying they're a bad idea but they're definitely still niche. Gearboxes are also niche, so what you're doing with this bike is niche^2, and that's not going to sell well.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Huh.

Well... Ok. (EDIT: Where I ride, the local rigs are a smattering of 26, 29, fat... you name it, I know _lots_ of people on supposedly niche bikes)

(Also, not my bike dude)


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Timbo said:


> Yep, I reckon so; I don't know anyone who rides one. I'm not saying they're a bad idea but they're definitely still niche. Gearboxes are also niche, so what you're doing with this bike is niche^2, and that's not going to sell well.





Drew Diller said:


> Huh.
> 
> Well... Ok. (EDIT: Where I ride, the local rigs are a smattering of 26, 29, fat... you name it, I know _lots_ of people on supposedly niche bikes)
> 
> (Also, not my bike dude)


Mr. American, meet Mr. European 

Here in Europe, you don't see many 29" mtb's.

Magura


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Enlightening...

Well, Timbo, I invite you to ride a 29er sometime. Then ride a 26er. Then ride a 29er. Then ride a 26er... I think you get the idea.

Locally, I think the conversations have changed over the years from "You ride one of those stupid things?" to "How are you enjoying your stupid bike, chump?" and then everyone goes riding, and the fast guys are at the front regardless.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Drew Diller said:


> .... and then everyone goes riding, and the fast guys are at the front regardless.


Exactly , the engine is the most important thing. :thumbsup:

I tried 700 wheels a couple of times since 2004 , and I really wished to like that Kool-Aid , but eh! ..... still on 26ers.

( my commuter and my road bikes ARE on 700 though , am I hip ? )

Sorry to be a thread derailleur OP !


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

fokof said:


> thread derailleur


An amusing role, given this particular forum.

Anyway! Post more about these transmissions as you see news of them! I think this is the last bastion of bikes being behind the times.


----------



## Timbo (Jan 8, 2004)

Drew Diller said:


> Huh.
> 
> Well... Ok. (EDIT: Where I ride, the local rigs are a smattering of 26, 29, fat... you name it, I know _lots_ of people on supposedly niche bikes)
> 
> (Also, not my bike dude)


I meant you're as in the colloquial you're; I know it's not your bike. I think I'm being misinterpreted though. I'm not saying 26 good 29 bad. I'm saying they'll sell better and thus gain visibility and eventually popularity if you don't make bikes that combine all the unusual features at once. Have a 26 inch version too and make it an option, don't lock people who want this particular gearbox frame in to also having to run 29 inch wheels. You're just chopping your audience down by doing that.

If you've ever seen this episode of the Simpsons...: The Homer - Simpsons Wiki

Also, this looks nice: NICOLAI Maschinenbau GmbH


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Timbo said:


> If you've ever seen this episode of the Simpsons...: The Homer - Simpsons Wiki


I loved that episode. You've just named my next mountain bike frame. It will hurt your eyes _so bad_.


----------



## Timbo (Jan 8, 2004)

Haha.


----------

